# Should Stephen Hawking be taken seriously



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

Just read in the papers Stephen Hawking a renowned physicist declares the Earth is doomed and Mankind should flee to space. That is an extreme message coming from someone who convinced the scientific community he knew what he was talking about with his theories on the Big Bang, those Black Holes and his famous search for sub atomic particle remnants called Hawking Radiation the ultimate proof of Black Holes.
There was a time we took David Suzuki seriously but Stephen Hawking is a comet compared to a cosmic dust. What do we do now?


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

blackninja said:


> There was a time we took David Suzuki seriously


Do you know something we dont? Since when did people stop taking Davis Suzuki seriously?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

We all know we are doom in 2 billion years, when our sun runs out of hydrogen and then we will engulf by it as it expand.

We will have to flee in order for man kind to survive

BUT

Not in our life time!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

blackninja said:


> Just read in the papers Stephen Hawking a renowned physicist declares the Earth is doomed and Mankind should flee to space. That is an extreme message coming from someone who convinced the scientific community he knew what he was talking about with his theories on the Big Bang, those Black Holes and his famous search for sub atomic particle remnants called Hawking Radiation the ultimate proof of Black Holes.
> There was a time we took David Suzuki seriously but Stephen Hawking is a comet compared to a cosmic dust. What do we do now?


wow I thought you learned your lesson over at PN. You must be a very lonely man.

don't feed the troll!!!


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

ryno1974 said:


> Do you know something we dont? Since when did people stop taking Davis Suzuki seriously?


By his own admission ryno1974. "Canadian environmentalist David Suzuki says he's proud to receive an "Alternative Nobel" prize announced Tuesday, but humiliated that Canada has become an international pariah when it comes to climate change. 
It's, at the same time, very, very embarrassing that my country has been going backwards in terms of addressing the issue of climate change," Suzuki told The Canadian Press." Here is the link: http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/...ve-nobel-winner-david-suzuki-feels-humiliated.
The post is about Stephen Hawking so don't take issue with David Suzuki.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

blackninja said:


> By his own admission ryno1974. "Canadian environmentalist David Suzuki says he's proud to receive an "Alternative Nobel" prize announced Tuesday, but humiliated that Canada has become an international pariah when it comes to climate change.
> It's, at the same time, very, very embarrassing that my country has been going backwards in terms of addressing the issue of climate change," Suzuki told The Canadian Press." Here is the link: http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/...ve-nobel-winner-david-suzuki-feels-humiliated.
> The post is about Stephen Hawking so don't take issue with David Suzuki.


wrong link... of course.

here's the one you should have linked.

Don't let the Ninja bait you into a debate when he obviously knows not what he speaks of.

The Ninja's disdain for Stephan Hawking is well known. He will probably find few that will agree with him......


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

h_s said:


> wow I thought you learned your lesson over at PN. You must be a very lonely man.
> 
> don't feed the troll!!!


I wish you would take some time away from your store duties and keep up with the news. The word troll is an over used finger pointer which only works when you have a midget for a moderator easily influenced by similar small minded people which was evident at PN. It is different here because the MODS here actually care about this site. Here is the link: http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/...ve-nobel-winner-david-suzuki-feels-humiliated.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

blackninja said:


> I wish you would take some time away from your store duties and keep up with the news. The word troll is an over used finger pointer which only works when you have a midget for a moderator easily influenced by similar small minded people which was evident at PN. It is different here because the MODS here actually care about this site. Here is the link: http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/...ve-nobel-winner-david-suzuki-feels-humiliated.


nah... the word troll fits fine for you. The mods here defintely care about this site and will probably keep your tangents in check.

Maybe you should read that article more thoroughly or a few more times until you actual understand it. Maybe you should actual talk to Mr Hawkings in person and ask him to explain it to you.

I really could care less about your opinions really, knowing where they come from negates any validity.

If you need to post this stuff to get some kind of self-validation then you picked the right part of this forum.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Calm down you guys..


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

sorry Cid.

I wasn't going to post anything to feed his need for bashing science but this is the kind of post that got him banned on PN and I just wanted to expose his technique of trying to "troll" for conflict

I'll just keep him on my ignore list and not let him bother me


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

h_s said:


> wow I thought you learned your lesson over at PN. You must be a very lonely man.
> 
> don't feed the troll!!!


I believe he's hungry for billy-goats!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

We should discuss about how global warming affect us in fish keeping? or What is your plan for November 21, 2012? (Why can't they set it @ December 29, 2012 *after my birthday* I HATE you mayans!!!)


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

blackninja said:


> The word troll is an over used finger pointer which only works when you have a midget for a moderator easily influenced by similar small minded people


Works for me with my Lilliputian stature and underdeveloped cortices.

More people might take you seriously too if you're a foremost theoretical physicst of our time who popularized seemingly inaccessible branches of science, beat ALS, and is almost 70 years old, but whatever. I'm sure you've been just as useful to society.

I see this headed nowehere good. /thread


----------

